# No, she didn't win any titles...



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

...but she appears to have caught on to nosing the windchimes we've hung next to the basement door when she wants to go out! Hubby showed her a few times on Saturday, and by Sunday she signaled twice on her own (once when she was going out AND coming back in, like punching a time clock)









Last night she "rang the bell" twice in 10 minutes - the first time she pooped, and the second time she peed (we were worried that the second time was going to be a false alarm, but she did go!!)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Alright!!!! They are very smart dogs!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad having a bell has helped! 

I've still got my windchime next to the door, it's way more pleasing to the ears than scratching or whining. Congrats!


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks. Yep, they sure are smart, aren't they


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

We rent the basement out as an apartment so Ty has never been down there. We have a split front entrance and when he goes to the door to go out if I don't notice he goes down to the basement door and rattles it. By leaning against it it makes a noise and I go running to see who is here in my house, how he figured this out I don't know but then he is always standing at the door when I get there and then I know he needs to go out. Aren't they smart? I love them


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Your pup is so young. Things will keep getting better as you notice the dog can be easily trained to do a ton of stuff.

The GSD is absolutely remarkable when it comes to training, and of course loyalty and protective toward family.

Sounds like the windchimes thing is just a good start.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

She has been consistent this past week in ringing the chimes if she needs to go out (of course it is usually when we're having dinner )


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Yay, good puppy!


----------

